# T-Bone Or Ribeye for Tenderness



## Meerkat

BIL says Ribeye and we say TBone. What say yall?


----------



## Pessimistic2

Meerkat said:


> BIL says Ribeye and we say TBone. What say yall?


Ribeye, hands down!!!! Filet Mignon is the tops, but VERY expensive!


----------



## Meerkat

Pessimistic2 said:


> Ribeye, hands down!!!! Filet Mignon is the tops, but VERY expensive!


 Right on with the Filet Mignon,thats why I didn't eve mention that one.

Lately even the grass fed seems to taste different and not tender though. Any suggestion on where to buy the meat?


----------



## Pessimistic2

Meerkat said:


> Right on with the Filet Mignon,thats why I didn't eve mention that one. Lately even the grass fed seems to taste different and not tender though. Any suggestion on where to buy the meat?


For most everything ELSE I just hit Wally World. For MEAT, I go to the BUTCHER!
http://www.mosleysmeats.com/

Jacksonville, you might want to pay a visit to: http://www.carrollsmeatshoppe.com/
http://carrollsmeatshoppe.com/1757853.html


----------



## Flight1630

Maybe from this restaurant lol


----------



## Pessimistic2

Flight1630 said:


> Maybe from this restaurant lol


And your next destination is.....




:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Flight1630

Pessimistic2 said:


> And your next destination is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl:


:thumbdown::banghead:
Baaahaaahaaaa good one :thumbup:


----------



## timmie

definitly ribeye


----------



## Flight1630

timmie said:


> definitly ribeye


I was only trying to give "other" options is all lol


----------



## Meerkat

Flight1630 said:


> Maybe from this restaurant lol


 That's some well traveled meat there.  I wonder the same about the grocers. Ground beef taste like cardboard and roast have an unfamiliar smell and texture.


----------



## Flight1630

Meerkat said:


> That's some well traveled meat there.  I wonder the same about the grocers. Ground beef taste like cardboard and roast have an unfamiliar smell and texture.


Mistery meat.


----------



## Woody

A nicely marbled Delmonaco over even a Tenderloin for me. Delmonaco... That's a rib steak for the young'uns. Prime rib minus the bone. The shell is my favorite part.


----------



## Flight1630

Caribou said:


> If you are doing the cooking, I'll be happy with either.
> 
> The quality of the cow and the proper aging of the meat will have more to do with tenderness that the difference between those two cuts.
> 
> I grew up in a family of butchers. An order for aged beef took months and was very expensive.


Ok I'll cook. But let me look up on how to cook spam first ok.


----------



## Woody

Flight1630 said:


> Ok I'll cook. But let me look up on how to cook spam first ok.


Cook? What's to cook. Open the can, dump it on a plate and put some of that green parsley stuff on top, Finito. Bon Apatite!


----------



## bigg777

The one you missed is the Porterhouse steak, like a T-bone, the Porterhouse is cut along the loins, sirloin and tenderloin but a Porterhouse has a much larger cross-section of the tenderloin as opposed to the T-bone.

For me, it's: #1) filet mignon, #2) ribeye, #3) Porterhouse, #4) T-bone (because I like gnawing the meat off of the bone), #5) NY strip


----------



## Meerkat

We use to cook any good steak without much fuss but now the meat is different and my hubby thinks he should have steak now and then.

So friend says let it get room temp first so it doesn't go into shock from heat. 

What tricks do yall use?


----------



## Pessimistic2

Meerkat said:


> We use to cook any good steak without much fuss but now the meat is different and my hubby thinks he should have steak now and then. So friend says let it get room temp first so it doesn't go into shock from heat. What tricks do yall use?


Caribou has it....buy aged meat. :2thumb: Or, the alternative is to marinate overnight in the fridge. 
(Place the soy sauce, olive oil, lemon juice, Worcestershire sauce, garlic powder, basil, parsley, and pepper in a blender. Add hot pepper sauce and garlic, if desired. Blend on high speed for 30 seconds until thoroughly mixed. Pour marinade over desired type of meat. Cover, and refrigerate for up to 8 hours.) Borrowed the recipe from allrecipes.com.


----------



## crabapple

I say Porterhouse, then T bone, then rib eye.

My brother the meat cutter say:
Only three ways to get a tender steak.
1) what you feed the animal.
2) how you cut the meat.
3)how you cook the meat.

Most people can only control #3.


----------



## Meerkat

Thanks yall this helped a lot, we use to have no problem with buying or cooking but like Crabapple said, it is the meat itself coming fro mthe new breed of animals we are stuck with.


----------



## terri9630

Meerkat said:


> Thanks yall this helped a lot, we use to have no problem with buying or cooking but like Crabapple said, it is the meat itself coming fro mthe new breed of animals we are stuck with.


Same breeds, different management practices.


----------



## phideaux

For me its Ribeye.

Now my wife takes all steaks out of fridge , 
Lets them get up to room temperature,
Then covers the steak 1/4" deep with Kosher Salt , and lets it stand for 20 minutes , no more no less,

Then wash off the salt and toss it on the grill.

She says the salt does something to the enzymes and tenderizes the meet.:dunno:, all I know is ....we never have a bad steak.



Jim


----------



## cowboyhermit

A lot of beef these days (most cheaper stuff) is "wet aged" because it's much easier, faster and cheaper. Dry aging means there is more trim and on top of that moisture loss means they are selling less pounds in the end. A few decades ago "wet aging" would not be considered acceptable, it wasn't an option, and the taste and texture is VERY different. "Wet aging" might sound like marinading but it really isn't, marinating a dry aged meat is something else entirely.

Dry aging for 21 days is really what should be happening for what most people will enjoy, you can still find it if you look.


----------



## obg12

I vote for


----------



## AmishHeart

Filet Mignon, then Tbone.
A little Bernaise sauce on the side.
Meat cooked medium rare.
Yum.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper

cowboyhermit said:


> A lot of beef these days (most cheaper stuff) is "wet aged" because it's much easier, faster and cheaper. Dry aging means there is more trim and on top of that moisture loss means they are selling less pounds in the end. A few decades ago "wet aging" would not be considered acceptable, it wasn't an option, and the taste and texture is VERY different. "Wet aging" might sound like marinading but it really isn't, marinating a dry aged meat is something else entirely.
> 
> Dry aging for 21 days is really what should be happening for what most people will enjoy, you can still find it if you look.


T-bone or ribeye? Don't care. Dry aged, fed right, cooked right equals tender.

I quit selling from the farm gate. I had my beef aged 28 days; standard here is 0-14 days. Grass fed beef needs special attention in the cooking and is less forgiving then grain fed beef.

Customers would complain that the meat was too tough or, get this, tasted too beefy. vract:I always supplied instructions and recipes for cooking grass fed beef, but most people kept to the old ways of cooking beef.

I had an old couple bring back the inedible hamburgers they had made the day before. I agreed they were inedible but I didn't have the cahoneys to tell the lady she couldn't cook. There was so much filler/stretcher in the burgers that they were cardboard hockey pucks that were grilled to the same shade of gray as the puck they were being compared to. I refunded them their money and took down my shingle.


----------



## Pessimistic2

Klemkadiddlehopper....."I had an old couple bring back the inedible hamburgers they had made the day before. I agreed they were inedible but I didn't have the cahoneys to tell the lady she couldn't cook. There was so much filler/stretcher in the burgers that they were cardboard hockey pucks that were grilled to the same shade of gray as the puck they were being compared to. I refunded them their money and took down my shingle."

WHY do people insist on ADDING "fillers" to perfectly good meat?? Jesus, if yer gonna do that, just go to Wally World and buy 50% "hamburger," 50% "Soy filler," and be done with it! DON'T RUIN PERFECTLY GOOD MEAT!!!


----------



## weedygarden

Pessimistic2 said:


> Klemkadiddlehopper....."I had an old couple bring back the inedible hamburgers they had made the day before. I agreed they were inedible but I didn't have the cahoneys to tell the lady she couldn't cook. There was so much filler/stretcher in the burgers that they were cardboard hockey pucks that were grilled to the same shade of gray as the puck they were being compared to. I refunded them their money and took down my shingle."
> 
> WHY do people insist on ADDING "fillers" to perfectly good meat?? Jesus, if yer gonna do that, just go to Wally World and buy 50% "hamburger," 50% "Soy filler," and be done with it! DON'T RUIN PERFECTLY GOOD MEAT!!!


I agree! When I was in college, the school sponsored a cookout for the students. I volunteered to lead most of it. I grew up taking ground beef and making patties. Someone at the cookout asked me why I didn't add something like oatmeal and eggs to the ground beef. What? My parents raised beef, and I never knew about people adding to the ground beef, which, in my opinion, takes away from a burger.


----------



## Woody

Meerkat said:


> We use to cook any good steak without much fuss but now the meat is different and my hubby thinks he should have steak now and then.
> 
> So friend says let it get room temp first so it doesn't go into shock from heat.
> 
> *What tricks do yall use?*


I'm single, so only do one piece of meat at a time. Small WOOD fire in the char pit (gutted gas grill from trash day on the street or free on Craig's list) I use branches from the yard, 1" to 2" and 8" - 10" long. Very easy to control heat, flames and coals on something small. Good piece of meat. 1-3/4" is the optimum thickness for my DELMONICO. Any less you are eating it more well done than I like, thicker and the outside gets too crusty for my liking. Rub with coarse ground sea salt and fresh ground pepper, nothing else. Let it set for an hour or so, depending on how late it is and how hungry you are of course. Get the WOOD fire going. When the flames are about at their max, I toss the steak on. Give it just enough time for that side to start to get blackened then flip. About the same on the other side. Kick the fire down and set the piece of meat so it is over low coals, not flame. Poke it with a finger until the inside is warm, red and juicy. Pull off to the side and give it 5 or so minutes, depending on how hungry you are, the time varies from 0 to 10+ minutes. Eat right there. Then you can head to the garden, do a little weeding and eat your fresh veggies while you work. Mealtime completed.


----------



## bbqjoe

It used to be said that Restaurants got delivered the best cuts, and the rest went to the masses.
I'm not so sure anymore.
I don't eat out much, but I've been out of town for a few weeks, and had to dine out.

If I'm eating steak, and there's a choice, it hand's down ribeye.

I'm thinking there isn't a grillman out there anymore who knows what a blue steak is.

So, I try to make it easy for them. I tell then to go to the cooler, get steak, remove from package, wave bic lighter at it for five seconds and throw it on a cold plate.

Fark me to tears if the son of a bitch won't come out somewhere around medium every time.

I went to this country bumpkin, waitstaff line dancing roadhouse place with a state's name whose abbreviation is Texas, and ordered my ribeye.
To them, blue was medium, so was my wife's medium rare.

I don't like to complain when I eat out, because I've been on both sides, but I'll be damned if I'm paying $25 for a steak that isn't cooked exactly, (or is not cooked exactly) the way I want it.

So back it goes, and the disher or someone else gets a free steak dinner.
This time the MGR brought it out. It was just about perfect, but I think I may have detected a hint of grill marks.

This steak was as close to raw as you can get, which is what I want, but, cutting into it, the meat is pink.
What happened to the red in a raw steak? I have no idea.

This happened at least one more time at another place that is the opposite of warmies.

Screw it. Next time I have to stay in a motel room, I'm going to the grocery, buying a steak, and eating raw, in my room with a plastic fork, and my leatherman.


----------



## terri9630

bbqjoe said:


> It used to be said that Restaurants got delivered the best cuts, and the rest went to the masses.
> I'm not so sure anymore.
> I don't eat out much, but I've been out of town for a few weeks, and had to dine out.
> 
> If I'm eating steak, and there's a choice, it hand's down ribeye.
> 
> I'm thinking there isn't a grillman out there anymore who knows what a blue steak is.
> 
> So, I try to make it easy for them. I tell then to go to the cooler, get steak, remove from package, wave bic lighter at it for five seconds and throw it on a cold plate.
> 
> Fark me to tears if the son of a bitch won't come out somewhere around medium every time.
> 
> I went to this country bumpkin, waitstaff line dancing roadhouse place with a state's name whose abbreviation is Texas, and ordered my ribeye.
> To them, blue was medium, so was my wife's medium rare.
> 
> I don't like to complain when I eat out, because I've been on both sides, but I'll be damned if I'm paying $25 for a steak that isn't cooked exactly, (or is not cooked exactly) the way I want it.
> 
> So back it goes, and the disher or someone else gets a free steak dinner.
> This time the MGR brought it out. It was just about perfect, but I think I may have detected a hint of grill marks.
> 
> This steak was as close to raw as you can get, which is what I want, but, cutting into it, the meat is pink.
> What happened to the red in a raw steak? I have no idea.
> 
> This happened at least one more time at another place that is the opposite of warmies.
> 
> Screw it. Next time I have to stay in a motel room, I'm going to the grocery, buying a steak, and eating raw, in my room with a plastic fork, and my leatherman.


I've never heard of "blue" steak. There are many places, TX was one, that isn't allowed to serve "raw" meat. The internal temp has to be al least "rare".


----------



## Pessimistic2

terri9630 said:


> I've never heard of "blue" steak. There are many places, TX was one, that isn't allowed to serve "raw" meat. The internal temp has to be al least "rare".


Yep, the good ole "gummint" knows what is best for us, and in this case they actually do have a point. Restaurants don't serve raw/semi-raw meat because of the risk of food poisoning (of which there have been a multitude of cases), and being sued for a bazillion dollars, which could easily put them completely out of business. How the Sushi places get around serving Steak Tartare is beyond me.....well, actually, how they get around serving ANY meat or seafood raw is beyond me! :scratch

I like mine "rare," but I know I have to do it myself at home, 'cause at the restaurant it's gonna come to me "medium," at best.


----------



## terri9630

Oh, for the pinkness, it may have been in a brine. Soaking a meat in water tends to wash out the blood/color.


----------



## weedygarden

terri9630 said:


> Oh, for the pinkness, it may have been in a brine. Soaking a meat in water tends to wash out the blood/color.


And the flavor?


----------



## terri9630

weedygarden said:


> And the flavor?


No idea. Maybe what ever was in the brine/marinade??


----------



## mikeymike

Ribeye!!!!!!!! A great marinade is Daddy Hinkles


----------



## DrPrepper

I definitely vote for rib eye. We lightly sprinkle it with a little kosher salt, cover it with a paper towel, and leave it to sit in the fridge for a few hours. Then, when we're ready to cook, my husband sprinkles it with his mystery steak seasoning (I think it is salt, pepper, and garlic, but it is HIS mystery, so who knows!)

The key is to get a good sear on all sides, and then cook over low heat. I like to put a pat of butter on top during the last minute or two, just for flavor. Then, the most important part is to let it rest for a few (5-10) minutes after it comes off the grill. Remember that it will continue to cook while it is resting, especially if you have it tented with tin foil, so take it off the heat BEFORE it reaches that perfect doneness (or not-doneness, for some in this group!) or else it will be overdone. Resting the meat allows the juices to redistribute, and makes your steak more tender. No knives needed! Just make sure your meat is well-marbled, as fat = flavor.

:yummy:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

The more fat running in the meat the more tender. Ribeye is going to be fattier therefore more tender. I like my steaks very rare and my teeth are still good as Im youngish still so I am not as concerned about tenderness yet. A thick cut sirloin (underrated cut of meat imo) or ny strip is my favorite. I like the flavor. Ribeyes are good but very fatty and Im trying to eat healthy so I go for high protein low fat. When I get older Ill start getting the tenderloin and cuts I dont have to chew as much. Its all about the quality of beef you buy, the cut (thicker rather than thin and wide) and not overcooking it imo. Rare prime rib or a roast joint of beef knocks any steak off its pedestal in my book though. Damn Im hungry now!


----------



## weedygarden

CrackbottomLouis said:


> The more fat running in the meat the more tender. Ribeye is going to be fattier therefore more tender. I like my steaks very rare and my teeth are still good as Im youngish still so I am not as concerned about tenderness yet. A thick cut sirloin (underrated cut of meat imo) or ny strip is my favorite. I like the flavor. Ribeyes are good but very fatty and Im trying to eat healthy so I go for high protein low fat. When I get older Ill start getting the tenderloin and cuts I dont have to chew as much. Its all about the quality of beef you buy, the cut (thicker rather than thin and wide) and not overcooking it imo. Rare prime rib or a roast joint of beef knocks any steak off its pedestal in my book though. Damn Im hungry now!


It is that fat that I don't like about ribeye. I like my steak cooked medium, and the fat in a ribeye is almost more than I can stand. I went to dinner with several people once, and a young cousin, a teenager, had never had a steak while eating out. (He probably had only eaten fast food) Someone recommended that he get a ribeye. He almost threw up, because of the fat. I told him that I really prefer a t-bone. I prefer the flavor.


----------



## phideaux

OMG....is Prime Rib considered a steak?????

If so, I change my favorite to Prime Rib,









Jim


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

phideaux said:


> OMG....is Prime Rib considered a steak?????
> 
> If so, I change my favorite to Prime Rib,
> 
> View attachment 17144
> 
> 
> Jim


Its not a steak but prime rib or a good beef roast is my favorite way to eat cow


----------



## Woody

phideaux said:


> OMG....is Prime Rib considered a steak?????
> 
> If so, I change my favorite to Prime Rib,
> 
> View attachment 17144
> 
> 
> Jim


It is just a THICK Delmonaco steak. And yes, the fat is flavor, that is why I like it. Yeah, Yeah, Yeah... blah, blah, blah... bad for you, blah, blah, blah. My hearing gets bad at times ya know... But the taste buds working just fine.


----------



## myrtle55

I can find No One in Western Washington that has even heard if a Delmonico steak. Back east that was our go to. Yum!


----------



## bbqjoe

Ribeye, prime rib, delmonico, rib roast, they're all the same.
Just a matter of how it's being cut, and the presentation.
There's only so many places to get meat from on a cow.


----------



## crabapple

Caribou said:


> No. Prime Rib is a roast. Roast is a far more humble meal than a steak. :rofl:


If this is true for you, then you are not cooking the Prime Rib correctly.
Any roast that is cooked correctly is as good as any steak & better then some.

My uncle cooked a venison roast that was so tender you could not cut it, because it fall apart.
No wild taste, no leftovers.


----------



## crabapple

What the net says:
What is the difference between a steak and a roast?
A prime rib roast which comes from the rib section of a beef is a roast combined of a number of ribs cut as a whole. When sliced individually between each rib, it becomes a “ribeye steak“. The prime rib roasted is slow-roasted, The ribeye steak is either grilled or broiled which is called “dry fast cooked”.


----------



## crabapple

Caribou said:


> crabapple, calling a prime rib a humble meal because it is a roast is a joke. That is why the :rofl: is at the end.


I got it.
I wanted to know what the pro's had to say.
The only meat cutting I did was on the farm.
No true meat cutter in the family until little brother worked at Bilo.

:surrender:


----------



## Pessimistic2

Hmmmmm.......
http://www.primesteakhouses.com/difference-ribeye-rib-steak.html
Excerpt: "Essentially the "Ribeye" and "Rib Steak" are the same. Except the Ribeye is boneless and the Rib Steak includes the rib bone and is often called a "Bone-In Rib Eye Steak". Regardless of which steak you choose, when you take that first bite, you'll know you chose one of the best cuts of steak particularly if it's certified USDA Prime Beef which is the ultimate in taste and tenderness.
Rib Portion of Beef - - This fine cut of beef is located at the top of the rib primal portion of the beef and generally comes from the section of beef spanning from ribs six through twelve. Yes, you guessed it, *Rib Steaks are the same as Prime Rib*. When combined as a multiple Rib Roast Section and roasted, *it is Prime Rib*. When each bone section is sliced and then grilled, it becomes a bone-in rib steak.
It is interesting to note that rib steaks are often referred to as different names. In Australia, when the bone is removed, it is often called a "Scotch Filet". In America the rib eye is sometimes called a "Delmonico""


----------



## Pessimistic2

Texas Steak Warehouse, on sale, Filet Mignon....
http://www.thetexassteakwarehouse.com/four-filet-mignon-steaks
Certified Hereford USDA Choice Filet Mignon Combo...Contains, Four USDA Choice Certified Hereford Filet Mignon steaks - 5 oz. considered the king of steaks because of its tender, melt in the mouth texture
Price	$66.99
On Sale Price	$63.95

Don't know what y'all are paying for meat packages, but this is what they run from Mosley's in Mobile, AL.
http://www.mosleysmeats.com/meat-packages.html


----------



## phideaux

Seemed to ...sorta fit in ...









Jim


----------



## terri9630

phideaux said:


> Seemed to ...sorta fit in ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


It took me to another site but no picture...


----------



## bbqjoe

Filet minion may be tender, but it's worthless if you like flavor.

I mean, if you have to wrap a piece of bacon around a steak to make it taste good...:surrender:


----------



## terri9630

bbqjoe said:


> Filet minion may be tender, but it's worthless if you like flavor.
> 
> I mean, if you have to wrap a piece of bacon around a steak to make it taste good...:surrender:


The bacon isn't necessary if you cook it right.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

I know a lot of people will disagree with me but a good thick cut sirloin is a wonderful cut with a great flavor. May not be the most tender but its one of my favorites if not over cooked. If you like your meat past medium rare Id go with another cut.


----------



## Woody

I will be one who agrees a sirloin is a tasty cut, if good quality and cooked properly. Tenderloin? Lacks a lot of flavor but is very tender. And bacon? Heck, what isn't better with bacon on/around it!


----------



## Tacitus

Woody said:


> Cook? What's to cook. Open the can, dump it on a plate and put some of that green parsley stuff on top, Finito. Bon Apatite!


I can't believe I'm posting about spam in this thread. I do love a good steak.

But, if I am eating spam, I will say that it improves when fried a bit...not quite like bacon, but fried until it gets a crispy outside makes the spam taste *much* better.


----------



## crabapple

Never eat Spam, hot dogs not spam.


----------



## tmttactical

I have to vote for the Prime Rib. I will take a good prime rib of any other beef cut. 

Maine lobster or Australian Lobster beats everything. No contest! Once a year I have lobster (birthday) but it is getting harder to find a good seafood restaurant in desert country. The price of being warm.


----------



## crabapple

tmttactical said:


> I have to vote for the Prime Rib. I will take a good prime rib of any other beef cut.
> 
> Maine lobster or Australian Lobster beats everything. No contest! Once a year I have lobster (birthday) but it is getting harder to find a good seafood restaurant in desert country. The price of being warm.


I was told that the very best Lobsters have thin shells & can not be shipped.
That is why it is said "That the best Lobsters are in Maine."

I have never had a bad Lobster, Knock on Wood.


----------



## terri9630

When I grill a Filet mignon I rub lightly with salt and let it sit for a bit to get to room temperature. The salt will draw out any extra moisture and increase the flavor. It's not really necessary if it's home raised but stores like to add "natural juices" and increase moisture/weight/price.


----------



## timmie

when hubby and i went out for our anniversary supper last night i wasn't really expecting to get the steak cooked right for me but surprise surprise , it was perfectly rare.artydance:


----------

